# jeremyz's bag and stuff thread



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

its about time im actually following through with bags. my airlift setup just came in today  im excited to get this going. even though im putting them in right before winter 
im also shaving my bay this winter, well kind of sort of. but that will be in this thread as well.
i doubt ill have many readers but here are some pictures of my car and projects i have going on
car before bags with my winter front end

since the car is done, i wanna thank a few kids for the help they gave
tom (tomespo)
ben (ben from ri)
kevin (vdubracer something) 
tom (tspooner)
ramon (idk his user name)
and the few others who had quick answers on here :thumbup:
















my little wheel project, once these are done, the impuls will be redone this winter as well








and the reason for this thread in this section :laugh:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't know you were doing bags. Awesome!


----------



## Derrick A (May 21, 2009)

Sweet car bro!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sweet! rock the rs' never liked those impuls :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Didn't know you were doing bags. Awesome!


haha yeah i still havent told anyone. chett thinks im getting a cup kit :laugh: but since he doesnt check this part out, i dont think hell find out


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

its always fun telling people stuff like that, originally i told people i bought a set of racelands

cant wait to see some progress on this


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> its always fun telling people stuff like that, originally i told people i bought a set of racelands
> 
> cant wait to see some progress on this


haha yeah its been hard keeping it from some people since they come over all the time, i just put tape over the airlift parts :laugh: and tell them its just struts bushings and springs
im starting the trunk setup this weekend, i would try to get it all in this weekend but this is my first air setup so im taking my time to make sure its right


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yah just take your time with it. I did my trunk setup with compressors and all, wired everything up and then when I got my struts I put them in a day. If u have any questions shoot me a text


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Yah just take your time with it. I did my trunk setup with compressors and all, wired everything up and then when I got my struts I put them in a day. If u have any questions shoot me a text


alright thanks! im doing the trunk setup up this weekend, ill probably have some questions about that. ill probably run the lines and do the struts next weekend. do you know anyone with an extra watertrap? id rather buy one and get it then have to order one


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> haha yeah i still havent told anyone.


lies.



this thread will suck.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

gr0undscraper said:


> lies.
> 
> 
> 
> this thread will suck.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Just get a watertrap from home depot or lowes and for the lines there are a few tricks so you don't have to drill holes


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Just get a watertrap from home depot or lowes and for the lines there are a few tricks so you don't have to drill holes


haha come to my house next weekend, ill pay you in beer and a place to stay. im sure sniffen will come


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

In to see progress :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Bora Ri said:


> In to see progress :thumbup:


thank you :thumbup: i thought i was gonna have a thread to myself :laugh:


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

tomespo said:


> Just get a watertrap from home depot or lowes and for the lines there are a few tricks so you don't have to drill holes


I have heard a few people say that but when I went with my buddy who was looking for a water trap the only ones that either place had were little plastic ones that were only rated for ~75psi or so max. is there another section you are looking in that I missed lol. I was looking up by the air tools.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

markfif said:


> I have heard a few people say that but when I went with my buddy who was looking for a water trap the only ones that either place had were little plastic ones that were only rated for ~75psi or so max. is there another section you are looking in that I missed lol. I was looking up by the air tools.


ill take a look online tonight and see


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I've gone through a few water traps since I started with bags. My recommendation would be go with the SMC all metal. Stay away from Numatics, they've had a few batches of defective ones (one of which I received) and while driving my tank pressure fell to 0 psi in about 15 seconds.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Bora Ri said:


> I've gone through a few water traps since I started with bags. My recommendation would be go with the SMC all metal. Stay away from Numatics, they've had a few batches of defective ones (one of which I received) and while driving my tank pressure fell to 0 psi in about 15 seconds.


Facebook message me about that. Id rather go pick one up from a local hardware store then order one and have to pay the price of it in shipping


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

good luck with your project... cant wait to see it finished... awesome man...
reg Kev


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

vw-supreme said:


> good luck with your project... cant wait to see it finished... awesome man...
> reg Kev


Thank you. :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Awsome! My only complaint is that RS are extremely played, but fun to build.....so please rock the impuls most of the time 

:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> Awsome! My only complaint is that RS are extremely played, but fun to build.....so please rock the impuls most of the time
> 
> :beer:


My only complaint is the grill.  I Should look good though. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Awsome! My only complaint is that RS are extremely played, but fun to build.....so please rock the impuls most of the time
> 
> :beer:


the rs's i got for a mk4 golf i had, but since thats gone i figured theyd make a nice spare/ winter wheel 



skateman190 said:


> My only complaint is the grill.  I Should look good though. :thumbup:


i have a 2 bar badgless with a shaved bumper, i just dont want to paint it before winter:thumbup:
and thank you, i hope it comes out good


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

bags are for ***s


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


youll get the updates faster on facebook :thumbup:

still thinking of a color to do the rs'


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> youll get the updates faster on facebook :thumbup:
> 
> still thinking of a color to do the rs'


Burnt orange. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> Burnt orange. :thumbup:


i was thinking hammered copper


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> i was thinking hammered copper


Close enough. If you need a chop done let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> Close enough. If you need a chop done let me know. :thumbup:


id love one!! haha id do it myself but im lazy


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Good luck on your project! I can't wait to get mine started...try and fix that grill too:beer:

I like the current wheels more than the RS'opcorn:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Colin. said:


> Good luck on your project! I can't wait to get mine started...try and fix that grill too:beer:
> 
> I like the current wheels more than the RS'opcorn:


thanks! i have a 2 bar grille and other bumper, this just my winter setup, and its going on my dads car this summer.
and the rs's are just mess around wheels, the im a jdm wheel guy


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

so who wants to come help me run lines and do the struts or even wiring, ill pay you in beer and a party !! haha


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> so who wants to come help me run lines and do the struts or even wiring, ill pay you in beer and a party !! haha


If you were local... :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> If you were local... :thumbup:


tom espo is doing pretty good just giving me little hints so :beer: for him !


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

in for updates :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

mihneagabriel said:


> in for updates :thumbup::thumbup:


will have some tonight!


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

first update. i got the setup designed out, just need to do lines and get everything set. well and the floor. but since everyone likes pictures


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> looking good


:beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

That Air Tank looks big.
It sits too high.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

OffLineR said:


> That Air Tank looks big.
> It sits too high.


Once the floor gets cut, you'll see why its where it is


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> Once the floor gets cut, you'll see why its where it is


Seems your spare tire well is smaller than mine...?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going to install a setup to my mkiv in couple of months.
I'm watching yours closely
I need to learn a lot


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

well heres how my spare tire looked like with the initial frame








then heres the final frame, just without the wiring and stuff. im taking my time to keep myself busy








it looks a little sketchy but im doing a different setup this summer with hardlines and such. this is just to get it all in and look clean for now, i will be pulling the platform that the tank is on to tighten everything and ill take pictures of that setup when its out, for all of the people that are looking for referencing


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> well heres how my spare tire looked like with the initial frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> Not too bad. :thumbup:


thanks :beer:
once i get used to this whole bag thing, ill be getting a skinnier longer tank and doing hardlines


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

whats the point of that wierd framing on the drivers side? looks willy nilly. did you put it that way for a reason? like compartments for different ish? im a carpenter so i really enjoy looking at how people do the wood work in their trunk. some leaves a lot to be desired and some is done really nicely :beer:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

vee_rub said:


> whats the point of that wierd framing on the drivers side? looks willy nilly. did you put it that way for a reason? like compartments for different ish? im a carpenter so i really enjoy looking at how people do the wood work in their trunk. some leaves a lot to be desired and some is done really nicely :beer:


the red is where all the wriring and ecu is going, you can see the wholes where the wires are going through. 
blue section is for tools and stuff since im running adapters and i always need tools haha
green is to support the floor :thumbup:


----------



## blkvrgti (Nov 10, 2010)

frame looks good and well thought out


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

blkvrgti said:


> frame looks good and well thought out


nice first post.. and i wonder why your saying that.:screwy:
i wonder who helped design it :laugh:


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

cant wait to see this thing done and officially on the rs' I wish more action happened in this forum considering the iv forums suck now...gl :beer:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> cant wait to see this thing done and officially on the rs' I wish more action happened in this forum considering the iv forums suck now...gl :beer:


thanks! im really trying to trade the rs's for 19" rotiform blq's


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> thanks! im really trying to trade the rs's for 19" rotiform blq's


oh damn not my style....but at least you will not be played


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> oh damn not my style....but at least you will not be played


i figured since i am going to be bagged, i can try 19's again


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> i figured since i am going to be bagged, i can try 19's again


no problems w that at all, im always wanting to change up wheels to...so once i dial in on what air suspension i want...we will see


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> no problems w that at all, im always wanting to change up wheels to...so once i dial in on what air suspension i want...we will see


ill trade you my impuls and rs' for your ccw's :laugh: im excited to see how low i can get this. i have a few engineer friends that are in the process of seeing ways to modify the subframe to get lower, besides raised towers


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> ill trade you my impuls and rs' for your ccw's :laugh: im excited to see how low i can get this. i have a few engineer friends that are in the process of seeing ways to modify the subframe to get lower, besides raised towers


yeah i hear ya...always gotta find those tricks...sick thing is me and 2 friends are all getting bags soon when we figure out the proper setup we want...so its pretty fun, im leaning towards bagriders now, and like what i hear


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> yeah i hear ya...always gotta find those tricks...sick thing is me and 2 friends are all getting bags soon when we figure out the proper setup we want...so its pretty fun, im leaning towards bagriders now, and like what i hear


my kit is the same one from bagriders, i just got it from ecs. ill definately let you know the ups and downs of the setup :thumbup: just stay tuned on this, they should be done this weekend


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> my kit is the same one from bagriders, i just got it from ecs. ill definately let you know the ups and downs of the setup :thumbup: just stay tuned on this, they should be done this weekend


yeah i was looking at ecs airide as well, i will be watching :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> yeah i was looking at ecs airide as well, i will be watching :thumbup:


Piece a kit yourself. You can get more for your money. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Piece a kit yourself. You can get more for your money. :thumbup:


thats what i originally started to do. but it was becoming too much of a hassle and when i had everything priced out it was a few bills cheaper. the only cheaper setup i could really do was bags over coils


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice work... watch your step by step to Air... congrats man..


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

vw-supreme said:


> nice work... watch your step by step to Air... congrats man..


thanks! ill post a timeline at the end of this thread. should be done this weekend


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice.. how long did you work at the complete set?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

vw-supreme said:


> nice.. how long did you work at the complete set?


do you mean how long it took to get all the parts? if so i just ordered the full kit from ecstuning.com


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> so who wants to come help me run lines and do the struts or even wiring, ill pay you in beer and a party !! haha


i'm down. if your doing hard lines i have flux sodder and a small pipe cutter. whats the plan for this weekend?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tspooner said:


> i'm down. if your doing hard lines i have flux sodder and a small pipe cutter. whats the plan for this weekend?


Noo hardlines, plus I have all that stuff. Just come and support


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

the rear is bagged now, didnt get to the fronts yet. haha it was a lot more then what i thought. 

grinded down the whole in the thing that holds the bottom of the bag. for people who buy these, you dont need to drill the 9/16's in the top. its already that size. 









all wired and and management workss.









here is where i ran the rear lines through, with the abs sensor wires. i just cut the gromit on the bottom.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lookin good my man, glad you figured out those issues


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Looking good


thanks for the help! 

the plan for today is going to homedepot to get more line and a watertrap


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

wow I didn't know you were going bags lol.. I thought you were going to get a cup kit or something.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I like how you ran the lines, lol. I just used the grommets in the trunk itself.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> wow I didn't know you were going bags lol.. I thought you were going to get a cup kit or something.


Haha it was a joke to try to surprise my friend. But he found out anyway


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> I like how you ran the lines, lol. I just used the grommets in the trunk itself.


Im doing the fronts now. Im just drilling holes and I have gromits and silicone


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jeremyz said:


> Haha it was a joke to try to surprise my friend. But he found out anyway


you got me fooled haha


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> you got me fooled haha


What are you doing in the Air Ride section!!!?? :sly: :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> What are you doing in the Air Ride section!!!?? :sly: :laugh:


Just seeing if you finished your air ride and achieve what you couldn't achieve static then came across this thread. :laugh:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

:sly:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> :sly:


:laugh: lets face it it's the only reason why you're going bags. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

its done!! now i need smaller tires for the front, to completely take out my sway, notch the frame, and get flow controls 

did take many pictures because i just had to get it done. i will take pictures if anyone has questions


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice! Now air it out. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good. 
I'm going to steal your rear air line setup as long as it's the same in a jetta.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Nice! Now air it out. :thumbup::thumbup:


i need 195/45's up front. the fenders are on the tire and wont go lower :banghead:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> i need 195/45's up front. the fenders are on the tire and wont go lower :banghead:


:wave:

Smaller tires and that will be nice. You work alot faster than me, lol.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> :wave:
> 
> Smaller tires and that will be nice. You work alot faster than me, lol.


it was a loooot of work haha. a lot more then i expected


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

What is the tire size on that photo?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

OffLineR said:


> What is the tire size on that photo?


205/45 nankang ns2 on an 8"


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lets see the hatch setup/controls now. :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> 205/45 nankang ns2 on an 8"


So I'm going to have problems with my 225/45s 

BTW, car looks great wiht aired out. We want more


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Lets see the hatch setup/controls now. :thumbup:


can you deal with cell phone shots? i forgot my camera at home, and im at school :/ the whole car isnt back together yet. i still have to put the back to the rear seats back in, or decide if i wanna do the seat delete


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> can you deal with cell phone shots? i forgot my camera at home, and im at school :/ the whole car isnt back together yet. i still have to put the back to the rear seats back in, or decide if i wanna do the seat delete


Lol thats fine dude.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Lol thats fine dude.


i only have two. i routed the line for the controller in the carpet and into the center consol. then drilled a hole for the wire. i havent pu tthe gromit in or anything yet, and i havent found a place to mount the controller yet but here is what i have it for now


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jeremyz said:


> i only have two. i routed the line for the controller in the carpet and into the center consol. then drilled a hole for the wire. i havent pu tthe gromit in or anything yet, and i havent found a place to mount the controller yet but here is what i have it for now


you could of probably routed the controller wires along inside the center console and have it come out from the back of the console instead of drilling the hole


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> you could of probably routed the controller wires along inside the center console and have it come out from the back of the console instead of drilling the hole


Its probably getting put on the passenger side of the e brake. So its kind of hidden. But its never getting permanently put it. So I can be outside of the car with it


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

looks good! nice work:thumbup: 
I like how you set up the tank an what not, but wheres your spare going now? haha


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Mount that controller in the top of the double din son


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> looks good! nice work:thumbup:
> I like how you set up the tank an what not, but wheres your spare going now? haha


on my roof racks  happens that right now my spare is an rs and doesnt fit anywhere else haha


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I ran my lines the exact way, works great still (knock on wood)


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> I ran my lines the exact way, works great still (knock on wood)


Haha yeah it seems good so far. The only thing im nervous about is where I ran the front lines. Which was through a gromit under the seat


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

so i decided to cut the lines today to put in flow controls, i put them in. and now the passenger side of my car will not stay up  talking to customer service to see if they will replace two of the flow controls


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

finally cut my sway bar out and put my winter wheels on


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lookin good. How much was the sway bar holding you up?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Lookin good. How much was the sway bar holding you up?


i would say about a half inch or so. it was more so i could drive lower


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Sweet :thumbup:


thanks ! now i just have to clean my garage so i have somewhere warm to take my fenders off to do the pinch welds etc


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Build the Rs's and I'll trade you the HRE's..


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Build the Rs's and I'll trade you the HRE's..


i wish i had the money  id trade you both my wheels for your hre's


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

decided the impuls needed a facelift, with a new style  


















edit: took a picture of mine next to my sisters new jetta


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

looks good dude.:thumbup: powder coated?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> looks good dude.:thumbup: powder coated?


 only sprayed for right now, testing the color out firstt. i wanna see if i like it before i take that step


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> only sprayed for right now, testing the color out firstt. i wanna see if i like it before i take that step


 Trade you my wheels for the RS' still.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Trade you my wheels for the RS' still.


 welllll see! i want to see your car one color and bagged already


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jealous of your sisters car, haha she going bags too? lol


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

another little thing as welll 

it was polished, but i dont think i like the look of full polish. so i threw a sticker on there and painted it. and left the word illest polished. then i cleared it


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> another little thing as welll
> 
> it was polished, but i dont think i like the look of full polish. so i threw a sticker on there and painted it. and left the word illest polished. then i cleared it


 sick:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> sick:thumbup:


 thanks  
i think its kinda corny but i couldnt think of any better ideas


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> welllll see! i want to see your car one color and bagged already


 Its already bagged lol. Paint is next.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> thanks
> i think its kinda corny but i couldnt think of any better ideas


 Not at all bro! It looks good:beer: 
I'm being lazy an don't want to read through 4 pages, did you mention where you bought the airlift from?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Not at all bro! It looks good:beer:
> I'm being lazy an don't want to read through 4 pages, did you mention where you bought the airlift from?


 i went with ecstuning. it was the same amount no matter who i went with. and since i have dealt with ecs before i decided to order from them 


for anyone bagged: 
i have 4 brand new 3/8ths dump controls i need to sell :thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> i went with ecstuning. it was the same amount no matter who i went with. and since i have dealt with ecs before i decided to order from them
> 
> 
> for anyone bagged:
> i have 4 brand new 3/8ths dump controls i need to sell :thumbup:


 Thanks:thumbup: that's where I'm planning on ordering from, when I finally let my testicals decend an throw down the cash


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Thanks:thumbup: that's where I'm planning on ordering from, when I finally let my testicals decend an throw down the cash


 i was happy with the kit, i was nervous that i wasnt going to have enough airline but i ended with a foot extra. if you go digital, i have a cheap way to do cump controls that ill pm to you :laugh:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

blurry pictures ftw


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i took some this morning, i need front tires though, 205/40/18's! hook me up


















heres what my driveway looks like on a daily basis. 3 of them besides the 20th are in the family :laugh:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> i took some this morning, i need front tires though, 205/40/18's! hook me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the new wheels.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Love the new wheels.


thanks! now i need to trade the impuls for some nice 18's


----------



## VDUViiiiN (Oct 25, 2009)

what size adapters are you running with the monoblocks?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

VDUViiiiN said:


> what size adapters are you running with the monoblocks?


20mm all around


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

you still havent got the fronts in?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> you still havent got the fronts in?


the front what? bags? all the bags have been in for a whileee


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oh for anyone that cares, yes i was lower static


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> oh for anyone that cares, yes i was lower static


:laugh:

< Jealous of the winters still....


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

haha spam


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> the front what? bags? all the bags have been in for a whileee


I thought if I remembered correctly the fronts were having issues or something, and I was just looking at those last pics and it looked like you could air down way more? But I am also autistic


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> I thought if I remembered correctly the fronts were having issues or something, and I was just looking at those last pics and it looked like you could air down way more? But I am also autistic


Well it was uphill so it looked higher, it's at 23" fender height. I need to notch


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> Well it was uphill so it looked higher, it's at 23" fender height. I need to notch


alright I see...:thumbup:
I still thought it sit lower drivers side


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> alright I see...:thumbup:
> I still thought it sit lower drivers side


it hold it up a decentt amount, once i notch when i lower it it should roll my fenders more with the weight. its laying on tire all around right now


----------



## VDUViiiiN (Oct 25, 2009)

would 20mm spacers be too much with these wheels and a static drop or should i go 15mm?
these are
18x8 et31 and 18x9 et35 right?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

VDUViiiiN said:


> would 20mm spacers be too much with these wheels and a static drop or should i go 15mm?
> these are
> 18x8 et31 and 18x9 et35 right?


Well I don't know what you mean by static drop. I was just as low static as now so they sat just like this. But it also depends on tire size


----------



## VDUViiiiN (Oct 25, 2009)

what tire sizes did you have or still have


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

VDUViiiiN said:


> what tire sizes did you have or still have


205/40 front and 225/40 rears


----------



## VDUViiiiN (Oct 25, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> 205/40 front and 225/40 rears


did you have any rubbing issues with those specs when you were low on coils?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

VDUViiiiN said:


> did you have any rubbing issues with those specs when you were low on coils?


well i rubbed, but when your really low you have to expect that. but i was on good coils not like cheap ones so it wasnt anything bad.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome thread! :thumbup:

great work on the setup... im thinking of doing this also!:beer:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

LuEdaGreat said:


> awesome thread! :thumbup:
> 
> great work on the setup... im thinking of doing this also!:beer:


thanks :thumbup:

its really convenient


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

Car looks good!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ first pic is money :thumbup::beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jeremyz said:


>


 Looks good!:beer: 


needs more low!


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Looks good!:beer:
> 
> 
> needs more low!


 it willl. i have a few things in store  i got my new front end on btw


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> it willl. i have a few things in store  i got my new front end on btw


Mine will be on tonight.  Adapters should be here in a few hours. 

Looks good though.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

someone sell me the standard 5 gallon 8 port airlift tank!


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

havent done anything in a little! but just redid my hatch this weekend!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> havent done anything in a little! but just redid my hatch this weekend!


 :heart:


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

wow wow wow this is your set up?!!


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Rideforlife_33 said:


> wow wow wow this is your set up?!!


 Yes!!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

wtf. Thanks for hooking me up with pics earlier....Dick! 
Looks sick tho Jeremy :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

my eyes hurt from following all the hardlines  

nice work!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

trunk set up is ****ing dope. Dual 5 gallons with a single compressor must be rough tho haha. I had dual 480s with my 7 gallon and i thought i was underpowered


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Rideforlife_33 said:


> wtf. Thanks for hooking me up with pics earlier....Dick!
> Looks sick tho Jeremy :thumbup:


 i literally did it in a weekend and didnt really stop and take pictures until it was done, since i need my car so i had to atleast get it back it. it has a slow leak so i have to find out what one is leaking :/ 

but thank you! it will bet getting better  



d.tek said:


> my eyes hurt from following all the hardlines
> 
> nice work!


 haha most of them are useless and just for looks  but i wanted to make it look more interesting 

but thank you!! 



no vtec 4me said:


> trunk set up is ****ing dope. Dual 5 gallons with a single compressor must be rough tho haha. I had dual 480s with my 7 gallon and i thought i was underpowered


 yeah :/ im getting another 380 most likely, as soon as i get funding haha. its like a 20 minute fill time and it leaks right now, not fast but still enough to annoy mee. gonna check all the fittings tomorrow 
but thanks! i figured not a lot of people on here would like it since its not the average simple setup


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

damn!, just went thru the build at first i was like :what: with the trunk but that new setup is looking good :beer:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tgidave said:


> damn!, just went thru the build at first i was like :what: with the trunk but that new setup is looking good :beer:


yeah i originally just did it to get it working until i had time like this weekend to get this going ! 

and thank you! im really suprised on the good reactions im getting it. i like it so its cool to hear others do too


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

someone should buy my airlift front struts


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> someone should buy my airlift front struts


200. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> 200. :thumbup:


i was thinking 400 since they are like brand new ! but i really want them gone

or ill trade plus cash or coils for xl's


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

i just wanna do mine already:laugh:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> i just wanna do mine already:laugh:


we will we will!!


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

trunk looks really sweeeeeeeeeeeeet bro


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> trunk looks really sweeeeeeeeeeeeet bro


thank you 

can i do yours


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> thank you
> 
> can i do yours


Of course, I havent touched my car since november yet haha, I better get on that soon


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

another update:
airlift front struts are now GONE. 
bagyards now!

heres some pictures with my now notched frame. this is how she sits just notch. the fender liners and everything else has not been touched.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

those wheels look so sick! do u have a full side shot?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

martin13 said:


> those wheels look so sick! do u have a full side shot?


Agreed.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

martin13 said:


> those wheels look so sick! do u have a full side shot?





Evil_Panda said:


> Agreed.


not yet :/ this was just a test fit to see what spacer i needed . i had to run new front lines and everything so i figured id toss it on to see. all i need is a stud kit and no more snow and ill have pictures :laugh:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovin it hombre. Where did you end up getting your notch done?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

zacharys666 said:


> Lovin it hombre. Where did you end up getting your notch done?


When I was out in long island getting my bags, I got it notched at forde fed engineering


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

havent updated this is a litttle

got some new wheels. my 11th set this year, stilll have mae's on the car for ht rest of winter. and these will be going on as soon as the nice weather rolls in










i didnt post these here


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

How the eff do you afford all these wheels? lol


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> How the eff do you afford all these wheels? lol


well the impuls finally sold.. 
and this guy gave me a rediculous deal. hes a great dude! drives a dope mk5 jetta


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

damn dude those mae's are like my favorite rims ever. can't wait to see it with the raderworks on it!!!! have you gotten a shot of it all the way down yet?:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

whit_ said:


> damn dude those mae's are like my favorite rims ever. can't wait to see it with the raderworks on it!!!! have you gotten a shot of it all the way down yet?:thumbup:


 mae's are for sale 
and i lay frame now


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good bud.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

oh good mother of lord that is sexy :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Looks good bud.


 thanks broseph. im picking up an oem r bumper so it actually shows that im low haha 



whit_ said:


> oh good mother of lord that is sexy :thumbup:


 thankkk you! just waint until this season, bye bye reflex silver


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

ohhhh rearry?? what's gonna happen to it?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i know this is knd of dumb, and i dont wanna post a thread, but do people with mk4's and bagyards cut the top bushing? i heard audi 90 bushings just go bad really fast with my struts and the kid i got my front struts cut his stock bushing ontop in half and got a half height cap from euro image? any input?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

use 034 motorsports High density Audi bushings. The high density hold up much much better.

here http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> use 034 motorsports High density Audi bushings. The high density hold up much much better.
> 
> here http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html


your the man!

but how much shorter are they then stock? and do i really need 4 of them?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

No, we only need 2. Audi's need 4. And my set even came with the shorter caps. :thumbup: and I got a good 3/4 of an inch out of mine. Just remember, green side down.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Dont we need spacers for the bushing?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the color of the new raderwerks. 

All you need is new headlights:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Dont we need spacers for the bushing?


I used the OEM spacer on top of my Aerosport brackets, But masontech and Bagyard should already have one built into their system.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> No, we only need 2. Audi's need 4. And my set even came with the shorter caps. :thumbup: and I got a good 3/4 of an inch out of mine. Just remember, green side down.


is that where you got yours? if i could get shorter caps with them and not have to order half heights, thatd be sick. and thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

jeremyz said:


> is that where you got yours? if i could get shorter caps with them and not have to order half heights, thatd be sick. and thanks for all of the help!



Yes I ordered mine from 034. Call and make sure that they still give you the shorter strut cap. And make sure it's the density line.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> I love the color of the new raderwerks.
> 
> All you need is new headlights:thumbup:


thanks!
and i really want to keep them, youll see why in a month :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeremy, will I see you at DOD4?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Jeremy, will I see you at DOD4?


sadly, its not looking too good right now. i just started my new job like 3 weeks ago, and i really need off for sowo. so im afraid to try to take off saturday as well


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

jeremyz said:


> sadly, its not looking too good right now. i just started my new job like 3 weeks ago, and i really need off for sowo. so im afraid to try to take off saturday as well




I might be at sowo just not with my car.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I might be at sowo just not with my car.


Same here


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Welllll you both can come chillax in my car


----------



## zakkmutant (Feb 11, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> mae's are for sale
> and i lay frame now


YES!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

oh forgot about this...

i picked up some oem bumpers, decided to learn body work !


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

This should be interesting :thumbup:


----------

